# A Philly Herf?



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I know of a couple of Philly gorillas on this site, and wondering what we need to do to get a Philly Herf together? Anyone interested?


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd be interested...would have to know a few weeks in advance.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

check out this link..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14835&highlight=philly+herf


----------

